# iframes werden nicht angezeigt (safari/mac)



## drella (20. Januar 2005)

hallo,

beim mac/safari werden die inhalte der iframes nicht angezeigt. das heißt sie sind leer.

falls jemand einen hat >> siehe http://www.roteraupe.de

hier mein iframe:


```
<iframe name="book" style="margin:0px; padding:0px; overflow:auto; width:100%; height:70%; border:0px;" frameborder=0 src="pages/book.php"></iframe>
```

wieso? hatte das schon mal jemand?

ich habe leider keinen und wollte gleich mal fragen ob jemand einen mac emulator für nen pc kennt?


danke für jeden tipp


----------



## kurtparis (20. Januar 2005)

Hab's gerade mal kurz probiert. Anscheinend ist's  height: in % was in Safari zu einem bug führt.
Ohne height in%, oder mit height in px funktioniert's


----------



## kurtparis (20. Januar 2005)

Zur 2. Frage es gibt zwar ein paar Versuche von  mac Emulatoren für  pc's, z.B. :
http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/
allerding's sollen sie nicht gerade besonders gut funktioniren!
Umgekehrt gibt's " Virtual PC" der nicht schlecht sein soll...


----------

